# Murray Wildcat



## jd56

Well, I seem to be drawn to this Wildcat...not something I would normally collect but, for $50 it seem that it would not be a bad purchase

Is it??

Not my genre guys and gals but, I could use some value help on this one before I pull the trigger.
I know, it's worth what I'm willing to spend but, is it really worth the $50...seat seems to be torn and the tires are shot but, from the pic it looks fair.

Also this is a 3 speed and was wondering if these were equipped with a bendix or aviation? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## how

It is easily worth 50 bucks,,I would scoop it up. I am Schwinn guy but I would get it,,here is a pic of my only non Schwinn, I scooped it up for 10 bucks, I fixed it up some.


----------



## jd56

Yours is a Huffy? Chainring says Huffy anyway. Looks nice. Whats that one worth on the retail market?

Thanks for the response.

Shame the seat is damaged. If the shifter is good then this would be worth it to me. 
And according to the Murray Catalog shown below the 3 speed is a bendix


I planned to get a center top tube shifter multi speed when I was going to get one of these musscle bikes but, for $50, I don't think it's a bad buy.

Here is the 65 Murray catalog depicting the bike....all looks original


----------



## how

Yea buy that one...

Mine is a Huffy Rail,,quite sought after. One went for 300 plus shipping last week on Ebay missing all the brakes with a broken crank arm.


----------



## jpromo

I'd scoop that up too. Not my market either but it's cool. 3-speed would probably be Sturmey Archer or a Sachs Torpedo. I don't know that Bendix offered a three-speed.. though I think they were somehow tied with Sachs.. maybe a parent company or something.

That half racing flag solo polo is super cool; I've never seen anything like that. Being a polo instead of a banana seat, that's probably on the early end of the muscle bike era 64-65ish.


----------



## 30thtbird

Its a 65 Murray Wildcat and the rear hub and twist grip are Shimano. Nice find. Have one just like it myself.


----------



## Stingman

Nice buy for $50 bucks. I'd pick that up in a second! Cool seat too!


----------



## jd56

Unfortunately I never got this one. The seller never returned my calls and it being so long ago I cant find his number.
The search continues

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RailRider

The 1965's are quite rare. I would like to find something even earlier. The 1965 and older had a different frame than the later models. They also came with those cool Racing seats! 

Here is one of mine!

http://musclebikeforums.yuku.com/topic/2415/Finished-detailing-my-1965-Murray-Wildcat-III-tonight


----------

